# New Member



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

I just joined this forum - I was looking for information on a Triton 9 Amp, Midi-Plunge Router, I ordered it and it should arrive the 7th of September.

I want to rebuild my Router Table in a fold down bench, this Router lets you adjust and change bits from the top of the table.

I don't really need a new Router, I have five of then all sizes, two of them need to be rebuilt. 

Thanks for the information I have from you all. BJB


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bjbethke said:


> I just joined this forum - I was looking for information on a Triton 9 Amp, Midi-Plunge Router, I ordered it and it should arrive the 7th of September.
> 
> I want to rebuild my Router Table in a fold down bench, this Router lets you adjust and change bits from the top of the table.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - Welcome to the forum
I don't know much about the 9amp Triton either. The only review I have seen is on Amazon and it wasn't to positive. I'm kinda interested as it looks like a decent alternative to the deWalt 611 plunge. I'm thinking it may be a little light duty for a router table but that's just my opinion. That depends, of course, on what you're goals for the table are. That Sears $120 combo kit offers above table adjustments in a 2 HP machine. I'm not a big Craftsman fan but this one appears to be an abberation from what they have been selling.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI BJ

I think it should work out well for you the real plus it can take on the 1/4" shanks bits and the 1/2" bits that many low power routers can't do..and it's only 8.4 lbs.
Did you get it for the sale price of 99.oo dollars.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...temail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=11IN09NL

Triton 9 Amp, Midi-Plunge Router
Amazon.com: Triton JOF001 1/2-Inch 1-1/3 HP Plunge Router: Home Improvement

From the Manufacturer
The Triton J0F001 1.33 HP Plunge Router features many award winning performance innovations. The convenience of the ability to change bits without taking the router out of the table or reaching underneath the table is a Triton exclusive. The unique through-base allows fast and easy bit changes with one wrench. The patented micro height adjustment knob and turret stops provide accuracy and repeatability. The superior dust collection and air flow design provide maximum suction and cutting clarity. Includes a winding handle for table mounted height adjusting, a multi function premium fence with circle cutter, a premium chrome extended base plate, 1/4-Inch collet and 1/2-Inch collet, and a bit changing wrench. The 9 amp motor offers variable speed of 8,000 - 20,000 RPM, soft start, and electronic speed maintenance. 

========



bjbethke said:


> I just joined this forum - I was looking for information on a Triton 9 Amp, Midi-Plunge Router, I ordered it and it should arrive the 7th of September.
> 
> I want to rebuild my Router Table in a fold down bench, this Router lets you adjust and change bits from the top of the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI BJ
> 
> I think it should work out well for you the real plus* it can take on the 1/4" shanks bits and the 1/2" bits that many low power routers can't do..*Did you get it for the sale price of 99.oo dollars.
> 
> ========


Ouch, I missed that part:no: Now I got 3 weeks to convince the boss I need another router:nhl_checking:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bill - Welcome to the forum
> I don't know much about the 9amp Triton either. The only review I have seen is on Amazon and it wasn't to positive. I'm kinda interested as it looks like a decent alternative to the deWalt 611 plunge. I'm thinking it may be a little light duty for a router table but that's just my opinion. That depends, of course, on what you're goals for the table are. That Sears $120 combo kit offers above table adjustments in a 2 HP machine. I'm not a big Craftsman fan but this one appears to be an abberation from what they have been selling.


Thank You for the nice welcome. This unit is a One and 1/3 HP, it is a small unit, but I like the easy changing bits and height adjustments. I will post a report when I receive the unit.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Dyna (Aug 26, 2011)

Hei Bill

I am also new member...
I hope can increase my knowledge about woodworker


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hahahahahahahahaha
Just tell her you are getting older and need a lighter router, plus you can't have to many routers  LOL

(Price )The heads up tip came from MIKE..
http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/30224-triton-9-amp-midi-plunge-router-99-99-a.html
========



jschaben said:


> Ouch, I missed that part:no: Now I got 3 weeks to convince the boss I need another router:nhl_checking:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BJ

I'm looking forward to the review on your new router.. 
How about a picture of your new router next to the full size one..2 1/4HP and the 3 1/4HP one..

===



bjbethke said:


> Thank You for the nice welcome. This unit is a One and 1/3 HP, it is a small unit, but I like the easy changing bits and height adjustments. I will post a report when I receive the unit.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

From the Manufacturer
The Triton J0F001 1.33 HP Plunge Router features many award winning performance innovations. The convenience of the ability to change bits without taking the router out of the table or reaching underneath the table is a Triton exclusive. The unique through-base allows fast and easy bit changes with one wrench. The patented micro height adjustment knob and turret stops provide accuracy and repeatability. The superior dust collection and air flow design provide maximum suction and cutting clarity. Includes a winding handle for table mounted height adjusting, a multi function premium fence with circle cutter, a premium chrome extended base plate, 1/4-Inch collet and 1/2-Inch collet, and a bit changing wrench. The 9 amp motor offers variable speed of 8,000 - 20,000 RPM, soft start, and electronic speed maintenance. 

========[/QUOTE]

Thank You for the nice Welcome

Yes - I did order the 99 dollar deal shipping was $9.95. The package is 15 lbs., hope the Router is not that heavy.:sarcastic:

I saw you have some Posts about the CarveWright CNC unit. I have two those units, I purchased a "B" model in 2007, and I updated this unit with some Model "C" parts. I also purchased a used "A" model; it took a few days to get it working with all "A" pars I wanted to keep it that way. I posted a PDF (Screen Prints of a few of the patterns I made to use the CW unit.) When I get up to 10 Post's I will show more carvings I made. Thanks for the information. BJB


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Ouch, I missed that part:no: Now I got 3 weeks to convince the boss I need another router:nhl_checking:


Thank you for the nice welcome, Yes the cost with shipping was $109.98 - BJB


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

papawd said:


> Welcome


Thank You, I have seen the ICON you are using, different user name. Have you been posting on the “CarveWright.com” Forum? The guy I think was from Oklahoma. Just wanted to know if that was you! I haven’t seen his post for about a year.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

papawd said:


> Welcome


Thank You


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Welcome to the forum.

I have my larger Triton set in an Oak Park table attached to a folding workbench.

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi BJ
> 
> I'm looking forward to the review on your new router..
> How about a picture of your new router next to the full size one..2 1/4HP and the 3 1/4HP one..
> ...


I will work up some photos of the different sized Routers I have when my new Router arrives. I should have 10 posts by then (this is #7). I don’t have a 3-1/4 HP unit, but I may be able to find one to take a photo of. I did post a Zipped File of some screen prints of patterns I make for my CarveWright machine. There are about 100 images in that file. 

BJB


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank You

You’re the Guy that had the Download “I joined this forum to download a copy”, Thanks (found your message on the WEB).

I will try to upload a Zipped file of what my bench pattern looks like, it may go through.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BJ

Your zip files worked just right ...


=======



bjbethke said:


> Thank You
> 
> You’re the Guy that had the Download “I joined this forum to download a copy”, Thanks (found your message on the WEB).
> 
> I will try to upload a Zipped file of what my bench pattern looks like, it may go through.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, to avoid future confusion you should know I call BobJ3 "BJ."


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi BJ
> 
> I'm looking forward to the review on your new router..
> How about a picture of your new router next to the full size one..2 1/4HP and the 3 1/4HP one..
> ...


I received my Router, it looks like it will be great for me, and I dug up a few of my old Routers to show a photo of the size. It is about 10 LBS. I plan to make the router table this winter. The large RED on was from a gift for joining the Handyman Club not the best router even the label fell off so I don’t know who made the thing.

I also have a five HP Shaper, it can use one inch cutters, and most of mine are 3/4th inch. I retired from cabinet making.

The black motor is for my CarveWright machines. I think it is about 1 HP, the brushes on these motors last about 500 hours carving time.

Thanks for all the information I received from you all. BJB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bj

Thanks for the feed back looks like the same frame size as the 2 1/4HP one..
Have you made anything with the Beall threaded  I like your iron for the banding  looks like we are in the same boat, one short of a full deck of toys/tools. 


=========



bjbethke said:


> I received my Router, it looks like it will be great for me, and I dug up a few of my old Routers to show a photo of the size. It is about 10 LBS. I plan to make the router table this winter. The large RED on was from a gift for joining the Handyman Club not the best router even the label fell off so I don’t know who made the thing.
> 
> I also have a five HP Shaper, it can use one inch cutters, and most of mine are 3/4th inch. I retired from cabinet making.
> 
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I really enjoy my Triton.
Adjusting from the top side is heavenly.

Mine is the 2 1/4 HP model.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bjbethke said:


> Thank You
> 
> You’re the Guy that had the Download “I joined this forum to download a copy”, Thanks (found your message on the WEB).
> 
> I will try to upload a Zipped file of what my bench pattern looks like, it may go through.


Sorry, bjbethke, you may have me confused with some one else.

I do not recall that download......

Although I do see that we are talking about a portable folding table v a fixed folding table....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Jof001us*

Mine showed up this morning
Yeah BobJ3, I dropped the hammer on it. Couldn't think of a convincing argument for the boss so just fell back on the "it's easier to get forgiveness than permission" plan

Getting ready for work so probably won't have a chance to use it till Monday or so but here are some first impressions.
First off, a lot larger than I expected. With a 6-1/2" base plate, the footprint is larger than my Freud 1700's at 6" and my Hitachi M12VC at 5-3/4". Also, the weight is very close to the M12VC although I haven't actually scaled it. It is better balanced than the Hitachi though. Initial impression is it really wants to be a 2+ HP machine... like I said, I haven't run it yet so will have to see how that works.
That said, overall it is very well thought out. Depth adjustments for hand held mode are very well although not all that intuitive. I really like the way the depth turret adjusts, very easy to do on a per job bases and pretty precise. Oversize baseplate/edge guide/circle jig is a toolless operation and very solid. 
I also like the collet lock/power switch interlock although it may be a mixed blessing in a table mounted situation. The power switch MUST be off before the router can be placed in the lock position which means for table mounted use you must get under there and turn the power on and off for each bit bit change. Remote switch can't change that. Also to turn the switch on, the switch shield, which is spring loaded, needs to be moved to the side while powering on. This does require a bit of dexterity and makes the switch location more important when installing under the table. The dust collector port is threaded counter-clockwise so not sure just how easy it will be to attack vacuum hoses without having to purchase specific adapters.
I'm not planning on table mounting but the other issues I noted that *may* be problems are the winding handle is very short vertically and somewhat long horizontally so I can see some fence interference. The driven end is also not a hex but a cross pin through the adjustment pin so a special tool would need to be fabricated and the pin is only about 1/16" or less in diameter which doesn't impress me as being very robust. 
Overall, I think it is a nice little router and am anxiously looking forward to a chance to give it some exercise.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

Sounds like the same as the 2 1/4 HP just lower HP, the one I have I did reworked it a bit, I didn't care for the window over the power switch and I didn't care for the auto lock system that's a real PITA I also made a longer crank to get around the short crank error at the fence ..all easy fix items..by the way the auto lock system is not needed it has a push in lock pin..like many of the routers do..

Al in all it's not a bad router for the money, let me know about the low power thing pls.

Just a note
tjcarita a member on the forum
http://www.routerforums.com/members/tjcarita-21909.html
Made up some longer cranks to sale on the forum and ebay see his uploads, I think he sales them for 10.oo bucks ,great buy I think.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12608-triton-2-1-4-router.html
=======



jschaben said:


> Mine showed up this morning
> Yeah BobJ3, I dropped the hammer on it. Couldn't think of a convincing argument for the boss so just fell back on the "it's easier to get forgiveness than permission" plan
> 
> Getting ready for work so probably won't have a chance to use it till Monday or so but here are some first impressions.
> ...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> I did reworked it a bit, I didn't care for the window over the power switch and I didn't care for the auto lock system that's a real PITA I also made a longer crank to get around the short crank error at the fence ..all easy fix items..


Got a picture of the longer crank and your fence?

Details about auto lock changes you made?

Thx


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi guys - I'm not planning on putting it in a table so the crank thing really doesn't interest me. I'm a little disappointed in the size, it really takes it out of the "trim" category but the HP puts it in. Sort of a "neither fish nor fowl". Doesn't take bushings "as is" or it would be great for signs or inlays as the visibility is good. I'll likely make another base plate and use it for that, don't need a cannon to hunt squirrels


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

See the link I posted above it will tell/show almost all  see my uploads for more.......

=======



rwl7532 said:


> Got a picture of the longer crank and your fence?
> 
> Details about auto lock changes you made?
> 
> Thx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

"bushings"
The 2 1/4HP one comes two plates so it can take on the bushings, sounds like it will take on the same plates..(if it is the same base frame size ) but not worth a dime in the table mount way...but you will see why you need the longer stem brass guides..the plate is a good 1/4" thick unlike most, plus it's down in the pocket by 3/16" or more, using the standard inlay guide a real trick..it's best to switch over to a Milescraft plate for inlay work it will make it easy to switch out the guides(s) and use the PC type brass inlay guide or the Milescraft one.
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement
Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

I use the lock button all the time because I don't move the router up or down when I'm switching out the bits  

======



jschaben said:


> Hi guys - I'm not planning on putting it in a table so the crank thing really doesn't interest me. I'm a little disappointed in the size, it really takes it out of the "trim" category but the HP puts it in. Sort of a "neither fish nor fowl". Doesn't take bushings "as is" or it would be great for signs or inlays as the visibility is good. I'll likely make another base plate and use it for that, don't need a cannon to hunt squirrels


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

If you are going to use your router for MDF jobs( like your pictures shows) you will want to install a Vac. system, the dust from the MDF stock will jam up your collet nut in short order and your bits will slip out of the collect nut..(not to safe) just a tip from a old router user..  you don't need a high end Vac.system a standard vac.will do the job just fine.

=========



rwl7532 said:


> I really enjoy my Triton.
> Adjusting from the top side is heavenly.
> 
> Mine is the 2 1/4 HP model.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> If you are going to use your router for MDF jobs( like your pictures shows) you will want to install a Vac. system, the dust from the MDF stock will jam up your collet nut in short order and your bits will slip out of the collect nut..(not to safe) just a tip from a old router user..  you don't need a high end Vac.system a standard vac.will do the job just fine.
> 
> =========


Agreed. MDF snow is a problem.
The piece of MDF set in the background was to indicate the thickness used for the table surface.
So far I'm just routing pine.
Oh, and a few bearing edges on drum shells.


----------

